# Does anyone have any positive birth stories that were at the hospital?



## Tiffylove

I see there are lots of positive homebirth stories but I am unable to have a homebirth so I would like to read positive birth stories from people who delivered at the hospital.


----------



## schmetterling

I delivered at a hospital and had a natural birth with no drugs. It was a very quick labor and I had a good experience at the hospital. No one tried to pressure me into anything and I only had to do intermittent monitoring. I would have been able to labor in the tub but my daughter was a month early so for whatever reason they didn't want me too. My midwife was fine with me eating and drinking during labor but honestly things went so fast it was the last thing on my mind. I think a lot of hospitals are accommodating, you just have to make it clear what you want. Remember you can refuse any procedure in the hospital that you aren't comfortable with as well. Hope it turns out great!


----------



## Pearls18

I had a very positive hospital birth, very straight forward, water birth, went home the next day. I would do it again if I could guarantee a water birth, it's the water birth which is my main concern, I'm not too fussed about location :flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

Both mine were very positive! First was induced, no problems healthy baby delivered after a 4 hour labour!

Second was spontaneous at home and I laboured til I couldn't handle it! Went to hospital at 5cm and had her an hour later, I was discharged the next day as it was an evening delivery.

Both times my midwives were amazing! And not at all medical like some may think.

I enjoyed it, weirdly enough!


----------



## summer rain

I've had two very positive hospital births and if I could guarantee I could replicate them then I would just go for a birth centre or hospital birth this time without hesitation. First one was my second eldest, after a horrific experience with my eldest which I won't go in to I was very worried and apprehensive but I needn't have worried. I had him in a newly refurbished midwife led unit, the best in the UK although it was technically the normal labour ward, it was more like a birth centre. The delivery room was huge, incredibly clean and very homely, and it had a brand new sit down shower and bathroom in as well as a small kitchen, both en suite to the room. During the labour my leg kept going into spasm but that was the only bad thing. Afterwards I got put on the 'ward' which in that hospital was a room with two beds only ours was occupied, it also had the en suite bathroom and kitchen. With my youngest I was booked for a homebirth as I had one with my second youngest but the weather was so horrendous our road was impassable with most regular cars, so I went to hospital. Again I was worried as the nearest hospital was the one I had such a bad experience in with my eldest but was relieved to find when I got there that they had really scaled down the unit, it was midwife led despite not saying this anywhere, it was really quiet, clean and despite not having an en suite the bathroom was outside the door to the delivery room and I had sole use of it. There were only two midwives on duty and one other lady in labour. It was very calm and nice and things were so straightforward. Afterwards the staff waited on me hand and foot, I had my bedding changed three times and I could stay in that room as the post natal ward had been closed. Sadly that unit has been closed completely now otherwise I would go there again in a heartbeat xx


----------



## BubsMom17

Mine was wonderful. When I told them I didn't want meds, they just said, "OK, let us know if you change your mind."

The nurses let me walk as I pleased, held my hands, kept telling me I could do it and that I was doing great! Baby came out after 3 contraction cycles, and he got put right on my chest for skin-to-skin and they immediately helped me get to nursing. He was in my sight the whole time, they never took him away to the nursery or anything. I am looking forward to doing it again with #2. :) <3

The nurses even mailed me a card at my house all signed, saying how great I did and congratulations. I thought that was very thoughtful of them.


----------



## Dream.dream

Check out the birth without fear website there is alot of positive birth stories there , some hospital, even some positive c section stories :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Heres my intervention free hospital water birth story. It was a long burth bc he was face up, but i did it and so can you :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-arrival-posterior-style-bradley-way-3-a.html


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had both of my LO's at hospital, both very positive experiences. With DD I would have liked a home birth but I was high risk due to bad tearing with DS and needing to be in the hospital due to a heart condition. I also needed IV antibiotics as I was GBS+. But it was lovely and calm, I laboured and delivered DD in the pool and had Gas and Air for pain relief, all of which I would have wanted at a home birth. I was encouraged to have an active labour and there was a birthing ball and stool available but I was 8cm when I got to hospital and I just wanted to get in the pool so didn't use them.


----------



## aliss

My labour was a home birth which ended in hospital transfer (at the pushing stage). I spent one hour pushing at the hospital, left my mess, and walked out 3 hours later ;)

I would recommend a doula - it is very hard to have a natural birth when you know there is an epidural whenever you ask for it.


----------



## Warby

I am not sure what you mean by positive...I believe that any birth that ends with a healthy baby and mom is positive.

I had all four of my in the hospital. That was my preference; I, personally, was not comfortable with a home birth (nothing against them, just a personal thing). I also had an epidural all four times. Again, my preference and I asked for it each time (it was never pushed on me).

In every case, the nurses and doctors were wonderful and supportive.


----------



## BubsMom17

I think by positive she means no unnecessary interventions being pushed on her, or being pressured into taking meds when she doesn't want them. I think we have all heard about stories in which women go in with a desired birth plan, and due to hospital scheduling, or to make things more convenient for the doctors, pitocin is given, an epidural, labor stalls, and then c-section. I think we all want up know a hands off, natural approach is available for those of us looking for a natural, epidural free experience. 

I know a woman who was told to take the epidural because her noises (yelling, grunting) was scaring other women... I don't think anyone wants to be told to take an epidural because she is simply being a bother to other patients...


----------



## Pearls18

Warby said:


> I am not sure what you mean by positive...I believe that any birth that ends with a healthy baby and mom is positive.

Unfortunately it is not as cut and dry as that, some women can have very traumatic births and having a healthy baby, while the most important thing, will not erase that memory. A friend of mine suffered PTSD following her birth, so a Machiavellian attitude such as this can not fit all, it would be dismissive of her feelings.


----------



## BubsMom17

MarineWAG said:


> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by positive...I believe that any birth that ends with a healthy baby and mom is positive.
> 
> Unfortunately it is not as cut and dry as that, some women can have very traumatic births and having a healthy baby, while the most important thing, will not erase that memory. A friend of mine suffered PTSD following her birth, so a Machiavellian attitude such as this can not fit all, it would be dismissive of her feelings.Click to expand...

My boss/close friend had a similar experience. It has made her question if she even wants more kids since her birth experience was so traumatic.


----------



## hellohefalump

I've had two positive hospital births. Both times I kept an open mind towards pain relief although I wanted to avoid an epidural. 

When I had Madeleine I was meant to be having a water birth at the birthing centre. They sent me home however because I was only 1-3cm dilated they said. However things happened very quickly and I was pushing within the hour so I ended up rushing to the nearest hospital and Madeleine was born 20 minutes later! The midwife was so helpful and supportive and never left my side. Madeleine was born healthy at 39 weeks.

My second birth I chose hospital as I had such a good experience with Madeleine. I was 38 weeks when I went into labour. 
I'm so glad I did choose the hospital. Mojo was born unconscious and not breathing with an apagar score of just 2 out of ten. He needed to be resuscitated with a machine (sorry not sure what it was). I started bleeding pretty badly. I'm so glad we were in hospital because at one point there were Thirteen people in the room working on both of us. However, I still regard his birth as a good experience. When you nearly lose your child anything that kept him alive I regard as a good experience. 

Both my births were done with just gas and air.


----------



## Warby

MarineWAG said:


> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by positive...I believe that any birth that ends with a healthy baby and mom is positive.
> 
> Unfortunately it is not as cut and dry as that, some women can have very traumatic births and having a healthy baby, while the most important thing, will not erase that memory. A friend of mine suffered PTSD following her birth, so a Machiavellian attitude such as this can not fit all, it would be dismissive of her feelings.Click to expand...

You think my suggestion that a healthy mom and baby is Machiavellian? What an odd use of that word. And, if your friend suffered PTSD, the it can hardly be said that she is healthy (which I included in my definition of a positive birth).


----------



## Pearls18

Warby said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by positive...I believe that any birth that ends with a healthy baby and mom is positive.
> 
> Unfortunately it is not as cut and dry as that, some women can have very traumatic births and having a healthy baby, while the most important thing, will not erase that memory. A friend of mine suffered PTSD following her birth, so a Machiavellian attitude such as this can not fit all, it would be dismissive of her feelings.Click to expand...
> 
> You think my suggestion that a healthy mom and baby is Machiavellian? What an odd use of that word. And, if your friend suffered PTSD, the it can hardly be said that she is healthy (which I included in my definition of a positive birth).Click to expand...

Machiavellian "end justifying the means" a healthy baby doesn't discount a difficult birth, of course the mother will almost always say it is worth it, but it doesn't mean they have to class their birth story as a positive one. My friend's case is extreme, not all women with bad births will get PTSD, but even if they come out of it well, and their baby too it doesn't mean the woman's story is a positive one, I just found it a little bit naive and patronising to suggest it was as black and white as that- the OP's question is a fair one and I feel your response was somewhat dismissive, like she was silly to ask about hospital births because all that matters is that her and baby are healthy, if that was all that mattered we wouldn't be sat here in the natural birthing section of the forum discussing natural labours. That was just how I read it.


----------



## summer rain

I had a horrific brutal experience with my eldest that caused me PTSD and I required counselling for it. I would not wish that experience on anyone and I am blessed to have not suffered permanent physical damage from it and that in the long term my son was ok. I ended up having my youngest at the same hospital before it closed and it was completely changed for the better and this helped give me some final closure. While not all bad birth experiences happen in hospital, the home birth I had was pretty traumatic as well there are some really horrendous hospital births that happen and it's understandable that OP wanted reassurance that there are stories that are the complete opposite of that xx


----------



## aliss

By positive, I assume she means a successful vaginal delivery without invasive pain medications. At least in this section. Which I have done (well, the 1st with an epidural, the 2nd with absolutely nothing). My best advice is a doula AND to labour at home as long as possible if you do not wish to home birth or birthing centre. Stay out of the hospital as long as possible :)


----------



## Warby

OP, I am sorry. I didn't see that you had posted in the "natural/home birth" section. I assumed it was a general delivery question, hence my comment regarding not being sure of what you meant by positive. 

My birth history, therefore, is not very related to your wishes. I will say though that no one at any time forced me into anything. They asked me about my birth plan and preferences and tried their best to accommodate me. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Tasha

I've had three positive hospital births.

The first was back in 2005, I actually went in for induction as I had been on medication to control my pre-eclampsia since 24 weeks and it was no longer working. Whilst we were waiting I got a few twinges and pretty soon my contractions were two minutes apart. The mw left me to it, saying I was coping too well for it to be to far in, moments later my waters broke so she had a look and I was eight cm's. Dashed upstairs to labour ward and by then I was 10cm, I told my mw that I didnt need to push just yet and she trusted me and said well just call me back when you do. About ten minutes later I did by screaming I needed an epidural :haha: . One push and baby girl came flying out, her cord ruptured cos of the speed but all was okay.

Second was pretty similar to the previous.

My favourite birth to date was in April 2011. I went in when my contractions were one minute apart, I asked to be assesed and was only 2cm, because of the situation they let me stay and just told me they would be back in four hours. The lights were turned down low, blinds closed, everyone was talking in hushed voices and it was just perfect. Four hours later my waters broke and 12 minutes after that my breech baby entered the world. It was still dim lights, hushed voices etc. If I didnt know I wouldnt of thought it was a hospital birth.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

I had a lovely positive experience with my DS. I started contracting about 5pm 31/05/12 and they where every 5 mins, I called my DD's dad to come up and look after her whilst I went up to the hospital. When I arrived they examined me and told me that I was only 2-3 cm, normally they would of sent me home but because I was on my own they popped me in a side room and told me they would examine me in 4 hours. Luckly the labour ward was empty! I was the only person in the entire ward.

Around 2am they examined me again and there was no changes conractions still only every 5 mins. So they hid me around the corner in the MWLU and told me to get some sleep. About 4:30 my contractions really started to heat up, my waters went at 5:25am and my son was born at 6:41am. The midwife I had was lovely, She was really supportive and I honestly couldn't fault her. She was shocked at the fact I was alone giving birth. She stayed with me until the end of her shift at 8am. I honestly couldn't think of a better birth than I had with Oliver. 

I have chosen a homebirth this time, because I have moved house and my nearest hospital is about an hour away. So it seems logical! :) x


----------



## Komatsu

I had a great hospital birth with midwife . No interventions , no restrictions . My midwife was very hands off which was what I wanted and just observed , hubby got to catch the baby . We got to go home first thing in the morning (he was born at 9pm).


----------



## mrstrouble

I had a great water birth in the hospital following an induction -- no pain meds, a quick labor, no external tearing. I was walking around the same day and went home with my baby the next day. :)


----------



## autumn88

BubsMom17 said:


> Mine was wonderful. When I told them I didn't want meds, they just said, "OK, let us know if you change your mind."
> 
> The nurses let me walk as I pleased, held my hands, kept telling me I could do it and that I was doing great! Baby came out after 3 contraction cycles, and he got put right on my chest for skin-to-skin and they immediately helped me get to nursing. He was in my sight the whole time, they never took him away to the nursery or anything. I am looking forward to doing it again with #2. :) <3
> 
> The nurses even mailed me a card at my house all signed, saying how great I did and congratulations. I thought that was very thoughtful of them.

I see your from Los angeles, what hospital? Im trying to look for people who delivered all naturally with no monitoring no meds and able to walk around and eat whatever they wanted at St Bernardine hospital in san bernardino, ca.


----------



## BubsMom17

autumn88 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was wonderful. When I told them I didn't want meds, they just said, "OK, let us know if you change your mind."
> 
> The nurses let me walk as I pleased, held my hands, kept telling me I could do it and that I was doing great! Baby came out after 3 contraction cycles, and he got put right on my chest for skin-to-skin and they immediately helped me get to nursing. He was in my sight the whole time, they never took him away to the nursery or anything. I am looking forward to doing it again with #2. :) <3
> 
> The nurses even mailed me a card at my house all signed, saying how great I did and congratulations. I thought that was very thoughtful of them.
> 
> I see your from Los angeles, what hospital? Im trying to look for people who delivered all naturally with no monitoring no meds and able to walk around and eat whatever they wanted at St Bernardine hospital in san bernardino, ca.Click to expand...

This was at the Kaiser facility in Woodland Hills. I know that would be really far for you!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

I had a fabulous labor experience. My water broke at home, I went to the hospital to get checked - they said everything looked good and to return either when contractions were 3-4 mins apart or the next morning. I went back in when contractions were 2 mins apart, I was 5cms, had my baby drug free 3 hours later. The staff were outstanding!!! As a nurse, it made me so proud just the amazing job all the nurses did. The were supportive, encouraging and my advocate. They held my hand when I was scared and walked me through the unknown. The doctors were great - my baby was delivered by the resident ( with the ob right there) and he did a great job. I raved about the staff to anyone who would listen. It would not be such a positive experience without the amazing staff.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Yes, mine was awesome and I delivered at the hospital. I just felt that was the best solution. Here's a link to my birth story:

Sofia Calysta's birth story


----------

